# Our setup



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Photo of our Centre of Excellence (term which does amuse me), shows off some of the kit we have to play with in the office









http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/index.asp?function=WEBPAGE&page=1


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely Building and set-up!


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Paul


----------

